
Justice Dept. ramps up Google probe, with heavy focus on ad tools - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/justice-department-ramps-up-google-probe-with-heavy-focus-on-ad-tools-11580904003
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/q4OP0](http://archive.is/q4OP0)

